# One Piece filler episodes list



## Aman (Jun 17, 2006)

Here's an episode list, I've tried spotting the fillers as good as I can. :sweat 

*Completely made up episodes are bolded.*

Romance Dawn
001 - I'm Luffy! The Man Who Will Become the Pirate King! 

002 - The Great Swordsman Appears! Pirate Hunter, Roronoa Zoro 

003 - Morgan VS Luffy! Who's This Beautiful Young Girl? 


Buggy Arc
004 - Luffy's Past! The Red-haired Shanks Appears! 

005 - Fear, Mysterious Power! Pirate Clown Captain Buggy! 

006 - Desperate Situation! Beast Tamer Mohji vs Luffy! 

007 - Grand Duel! Zoro the Swordsman vs Cabaji the Acrobat! 

008 - Who Will Win? Showdown Between the True Powers of the Devil! 


Captain Kuro Arc
009 - Honorable Liar? Captain Usopp 

010 - The World's Strongest Weirdo! Jango the Hypnotist! 

011 - Revealing the Conspiracy! The Pirate Caretaker, Captain Kuro! 

012 - Battle! The Kuroneko Pirate Crew. Battle on the Slope! 

013 - The Terrifying Duo! Nyaban Brothers vs Zoro 

014 - Luffy's Revival! Kaya-ojousama's Life and Death Confrontation 

015 - Defeat Kuro! Usopp's Tear-filled Determination! 

016 - Protect Kaya! Usopp Pirate Gang Takes Action! 

017 - Completely Infuriated! Kuro vs Luffy, Final Battle! 


Don Kreig Arc
018 - You Are a Special Animal! Gaimon and His Wonderful Friends 

*Movie 1 - One Piece the Movie* 

019 - The Past of the Three Swords! The Promise Between Zoro and Kuina! 

020 - The Famous Cook! Sanji of the Floating Restaurant 

021 - An Unexpected Guest! Sanji's Food and Gin's Grace 

022 - The Greatest Pirate Fleet. Captain Don Krieg 

023 - Protect Baratie! The Great Pirate, Zeff the Red Leg 

024 - Hawk Eyes Mihawk! Swordsman Zoro Falls into the Sea! 

025 - The Emerge of the Superb Kicking Skill. Sanji VS the Iron Wall Pearl 

026 - Zeff and Sanji's Dream. The Sea of Dreams - All Blue 

027 - The Coldhearted Devil-man. Gin, The Pirate Fleet Battle Commander 

028 - I Wont Die! Conclusion: Luffy vs. Krieg 

029 - Outcome of a Deadly Battle! The spear inside! 

030 - Departure! Sea Chef and Luffy Travel Together! 


Arlong Arc
031 - The Most Wicked Man of East Blue, Arlong of the Mermen Crew 

032 - The Witch of Cocoyashi Village. Arlong's Female Officer 

033 - Usopp's Death?! Luffy - Yet to land? 

034 - Reunited! Usopp Tells Nami's True Story 

035 - The Hidden Past! Female Fighter Bellemere! 

036 - Survive! Bellemere, the Mother, and Nami's Family! 

037 - Luffy Stands Up! End of a Broken Promise! 

038 - Luffy in Trouble! Mermen VS Luffy Pirates! 

039 - Luffy Drowning! Zoro vs. Octopus Hatchan! 

040 - Proud, Tall Warriors! Dramatic Battle of Sanji and Usopp! 

041 - Luffy's Best! Nami's Courage and the Straw Hat 

042 - Bursting Out! Merman Arlong. Fearsome Attack from the Sea! 

043 - The End of the Merman Empire! Nami is MY Nakama! 

044 - Setting Off with a Smile! Farewell my Hometown, Cocoyashi Village! 


Buggy Side Story (Manga Title Page Arc)
045 - BOUNTY! Straw-hat Luffy Becomes World Famous! 

046 - Following the Straw Hat! Little Buggy's Big Adventure 

047 - You've been waiting for it! The Return of Captain Buggy! 


Logue Town Arc
048 - The Town of the Beginning and the End. Arrival at Loguetown 

049 - Sandai Kitetsu and Yubashiri! Zoro's New Swords, and the Female Sergeant Major 

050 - Usopp vs Daddy the Father. Showdown at High Noon! (Filler) 

051 - A Burning Culinary Battle? Sanji vs The Gorgeous Chef (Filler) 

052 - Buggy's Revenge! The Man who Smiles at the Execution Platform! 

053 - The Legend Has Begun! Head to the Grand Line 

TV Special 1 - Adventure in the Ocean's Navel 


*Warship Island Arc (Anime Only, "Filler")
054 - Foreboding of a New Adventure! The Puzzling Girl, Apis 

055 - The Holy Beast! Apis' Secret and the Legendary Island 

056 - Erik's Raid! Great Escape from Gunkan Island! 

Movie 2 - Adventure on Clockwork Island

Movie 2 Short - Jango's Dance Carnival 

057 - Lone Island in a Distant Sea! The Legendary Lost Island 

058 - Duel in the Ruins! Strained Zoro vs Erik 

059 - Luffy, Completely Surrounded! Admiral Nelson's Secret Plan 

060 - Those Who Soar in the Open Skies! Revival of the 1000 Year *

_061 - Angry Finale! Cross the Red Line! (Half Filler) _


Whiskey Peak Arc
062 - The First Obstacle? Giant Whale Laboon Appears 

063 - A Man's Promise. Luffy and the Whale Vow to Meet Again 

064 - A Pirate-Loving Town? Arrival at Whiskey Peak 

065 - Exploding Santouryu! Zoro vs Baroque Works! 

066 - A Serious Fight! Luffy VS Zoro: The Unexpected Duel! 

067 - Deliver Princess Vivi! Luffy Pirates Depart 


Coby/Helmeppo Side Story (Manga Title Page Arc)
068 - Try Hard, Coby! Diary of Coby-Meppo's Marine Struggles 

069 - Coby-Meppo's Determination! Vice Admiral Garp's Fatherly Pride 


Little Garden Arc
070 - Prehistoric Island! The Shadow Lurking in Little Garden 

071 - Humungous Battle! The Giants Dorry and Brogy! 

072 - Luffy's Anger! A Dirty Trick in a Sacred Battle 

073 - Brogy Wails in Victory! Elbaf's Judgement 

074 - The Devil's Candle! Tears of Regret and Tears of Anger 

075 - Luffy Attacked by Magic! Colors Trap 

076 - Critical Counterattack! Usopp's Quick Wit and Kaenboshi! 

077 - Farewell to the Giants' Island! On to Arabasta 


Drum Island Arc
078 - Nami is Sick? Beyond the Snow that Falls on the Ocean 

079 - Ambush! The Bliking and Wapol the Blik 

080 - A Doctorless Island? Adventure in the Country Without a Name 

081 - Ya Happy? The Doctor Who is Called a Witch! 

082 - Dalton's Resolve! Wapol's Forces Land 

083 - Island that Lives in Snow! Ascend the Drum Rockies! 

084 - The Blue-Nosed Reindeer! Chopper's Secret 

085 - Dream of the Outcasts! The Quack Doctor Hiluluk 

086 - Hiluluk's Sakura and Inherited Will 

087 - VS Wapol's Army Corps! The Abilities of the Baku Baku Fruit 

088 - Devil's Fruit of the Zoan Family! Chopper's Seven-Level Transformation 

089 - When the Kingdom's Rule is Over! The Flag of Conviction Lasts Forever 

090 - Hiluluk's Sakura! Miracle of the Drum Rockies 

091 - Farewell, Drum Island! I'm Going Out to Sea! 


Arabasta Arc
092 - The Hero of Arabasta And the Ballerina on Deck 

*093 - Coming to the Desert Kingdom! The Rain-Calling Powder and the Rebel Army (Mostly Filler)* 

094 - Reunion of the Powerful! His Name is Fire Fist Ace 

095 - Ace and Luffy! Warm Memories and Brotherly Bonds 

096 - The Green City, Erumalu and the Kung Fu Dugongs 

097 - Adventure in the Country of Sand! The Demons that Live in the Scorching Earth! 

*098 - Here Come the Sand Pirates! The Men Who Live Free (Filler) 

099 - Spirit of the Fakes! Heart of the Rebel Army, Kamyu (Filler) *

100 - Rebel Warrior, Kohza! The Dream Sworn to Vivi! 

*101 - Heat Haze Duel! Ace VS Scorpion Man (Filler) 

102 - Ruins and Lost Ones! Vivi, Nakama, and the Shape of a Country (Filler) *

*Movie 3 - Chopper's Kingdom on the Island of Strange Animals*

Movie 3: Short - Dream Soccer King 

103 - At Spiders Cafe the Enemy Ringleaders Meet at 8: o'Clock 

104 - Luffy VS Vivi! A Tearful Vow For Nakama! 

105 - The Arabasta War Front! City of Dreams, Rainbase 

106 - Trap of Absolute End! Breaking into Rain Dinners 

107 - Operation Utopia Commences! The Wave of Rebellion Begins to Move 

108 - The Fearsome Bananawani and Mr. Prince! 

109 - The Key to Turning the Tide and a Great Escape! Doru Doru Ball! 

110 - Merciless Fight to the Death! Luffy VS Crocodile 

111 - The Miracle Sprint! Arabasta Animal Land 

112 - Rebel Army VS Royal Army! The Battle will be in Alubarna! 

113 - Alubarna is Crying! Fierce Fight of Captain Carue! 

114 - Swear on Your Nakama's Dream! Battle at Molehill 4th Avenue 

115 - Today's Grand Performance! Mane Mane Montage! 

116 - Transforming into Nami! Bon Clay's Hard-Hitting Ballet Kenpo 

117 - Nami's Whirlwind Warning! Clima Tact Explosion 

118 - Secret of the Royal Family! The Ancient Weapon, Pluton 

119 - Essence of a Mighty Sword! The Power to Cut Steel and the Breath of All Things 

120 - The Battle is Over! Kohza Flies the White Flag 

121 - Vivi's Voice Goes Unheard! A Hero Descends 

122 - Sand Crocodile and Water Luffy! Death Match: Round 2 

123 - Smells like Croc! Run to the Tomb of the Royal Family, Luffy! 

124 - The Nightmare Draws Near! Secret Base of the Suna Suna Clan 

125 - Magnificent Wings! My Name is Pell, Guardian Spirit of Arabasta 

126 - I Will Surpass You! Rain Falls in Arabasta! 

127 - Farewell to Arms! Pirates and a Little Justice 

128 - The Pirates' Banquet and Operation Escape Arabasta! 

129 - Everything Began That Day! Vivi Tells of Her Adventures! 

130 - Beware Her Scent! The Seventh One is Nico Robin! 


*Post-Arabasta Arc (Anime Only, "Filler")
131 - The First Patient! Anecdote of the Rumble Ball 

132 - The Navigator's Mutiny! For an Unwavering Dream! 

133 - Inherited Recipe! Sanji, the Curry Expert 

134 - I'll Make It Bloom! Manly Usopp's Eight-Shaku Ball 

135 - Infamous Pirate Hunter! The Wandering Swordsman, Zoro *


*Goat Island Arc (Anime Only, "Filler")
136 - Zenny Lives on Goat Island and There's a Pirate Ship on His Mountain 

137 - How's That for Profit? Money Lender Zenny's Ambition! 

138 - Where the Island's Treasure Lies! Zenny Pirates, Full Charge! *


*Rainbow Mist Arc (Anime Only, "Filler")
139 - Legend of the Rainbow Mist! Old Man Henzo of Ruluka Island 

140 - Inhabitants of Neverland! The Pumpkin Pirates! 

141 - A Longing for Home! The Inescapable Pirate Graveyard! 

142 - Frantic Struggle! Whetton's Plans and the Rainbow Tower 

143 - And Then the Legend Begins! To the End of the Rainbow *

*continues next post*


----------



## Aman (Jun 17, 2006)

Jaya Arc
144 - The Log is Taken! Salvage King, Masira 

145 - Monsters Appear! Don't Touch the Whitebeard Pirates 

146 - Stop Dreaming! The City of Ridicule, Mock Town! 

*Movie 4 - Dead End Adventure*

147 - The Pirate's Summit! The Man Who Talks of Dreams and the King of Underwater Exploration 

148 - The Legendary Family! Liar Norland 

149 - Hard Turn to the Clouds! Find the Southbird 

TV Special 2 - Open Upon the Great Sea! A Father's Huge, HUGE Dream! 

150 - Dreams Don't Come True!? Bellamy VS The Saruyama Alliance 

151 - The Hundred-Million Man! The World's Highest Authority and the Pirate Blackbeard 

152 - Sail into the Sky! Ride the Knock-Up Stream 


Skypiea Arc
153 - This is the Sea of the Sky! The Knight of the Sky and Heaven's Gate 

154 - Godland Skypiea! The Angels of the Cloud Beach 

155 - Forbidden Sacred Ground! The Island Where God Resides and Heaven's Judgment! 

156 - Criminals Already!? Skypiea's Upholders of the Law 

157 - Can We Escape!? God's Ordeals Are Set in Motion! 

158 - Trap on Lovely Street! Almighty God Enel 

159 - Go Forth, Little Crow! To the Sacrificial Altar 

160 - Survival Rate: 10%! Priest Satori, with the Power of Mantra! 

161 - Peril of the Ordeal of Balls! Fight to the Death in the Lost Forest 

162 - Chopper's in Danger! Former God VS Priest Shura 

163 - Ever Mysterious! Ordeal of String and Ordeal of Love!? 

164 - Light the Fire of Shandia! Wiper the Warrior 

165 - Floating Land of Gold, Jaya! To God's Shrine! 

166 - Eve of Gold Festival! Affection of Vearth! 

167 - God Enel Appears! Aubade to the Survivors 

168 - The Python Strikes! The Survival Game Begins 

169 - The Life-Threatening Reject! War Demon Wiper's Resolve 

170 - Fierce Sky Battle! Pirate Zoro VS Warrior Braham 

171 - Howling Burn Bazooka!! Luffy VS War Demon Wiper 

172 - Ordeal of Swamp! Chopper VS Priest Gedatsu!! 

173 - The Invincible Ability! Enel's True Nature Revealed 

174 - The Vanished City! The Magnificent Ruins of Shandra!! 

TV Special 3 - Protect! The Last Great Performance 

175 - Chance of Survival: 0%!! Chopper VS Priest Ohm 

176 - Climb Giant Jack!! Showdown in the Upper Ruins 

177 - Ultimate Test of the Ordeal of Iron! The White-Barbed Death Match!! 

178 - Gushing Blade Attack! Zoro VS Priest Ohm!! 

179 - The Upper Ruins Crumble! The Quintet Finale!! 

180 - Battle in the Ancient Ruins! God Enel's Desire!! 

181 - Ambitions of Fairy Vearth. The Ark, Maxim!! 

182 - Finally Clashing! Pirate Luffy VS God Enel!! 

183 - Maxim Rises! The Start of Deathpiea!! 

*Movie 5 - The Curse of the Sacred Sword* 

Movie 5 Short - Become the Pirate Baseball Kings! 

184 - Luffy's Fall! God's Judgement and Nami's Desire!! 

185 - The Two Have Awoken! The Frontline of Burning Love!! 

186 - Cappriccio to Destruction. The Impending Doom of Sky Island!! 

187 - Guided by the Ringing of the Bell! The Tale of the Great Warrior and the Explorer 

188 - Released from Disgrace! The Tears of the Great Warrior!! 

189 - Eternal Friends! The Bell of the Oath Rings Upon the Sea!! 

190 - The Destruction of Angel Island! Terror of the Descending Raigou!! 

191 - Chop Down Giant Jack! The Final Hope of Escape 

192 - The Miracle of God's Country! A Song That Reached the Heavenly Island 

193 - The End of the Fight! The Fantasy that Proudly Echoes Far Away 

194 - I Was Here! What the Ponegylph Tells! 

195 - Now Heading Towards The Blue Sea! Memories of an Interwoven Finale 


*G8 Arc (Anime Only, "Filler")
196 - Emergency Official Announcement! Notorious Pirate Ship Infiltration! 

197 - Chef Sanji! Demonstrating the True Value of the Marine Cafeteria! 

198 - Zoro and Chopper's Urgent Operations! 

199 - The Search of the Approaching Marines! The Second Person Who Was Captured! 

200 - Luffy and Sanji's Crucial Decision! Huge Rescue Operations! 

201 - Hot Blood Special Unit Participation in the War! Bridge Offensive and Defensive Battle! 

202 - Smash the Barricade! Rescue Going Merry! 

203 - The Vanished Pirate Ship! 2nd Round Assault on the Fortress 

204 - The Gold Recovery Plan and the Waver Recovery Plan! 

205 - Catch Them All in One Net! Jonathon's Secret Scheme! 

206 - Farewell, Marine Stronghold! The Final Battle For Freedom *


Davy Back Fight Arc
207 - Big Adventure in Long Ring Long Land 

208 - The Foxy Pirate Crew and the Davy Back! 

209 - The First Match! One Lap of the Donut Race 

210 - Foxy the Silver Fox! A Violent Interference 

211 - Second Match! Shoot Into the Groggy Ring! 

212 - Rapid-Fire Red Cards! Groggy Ring 

*213 - Round 3! The Roller Race Goes Round and Round! (Filler) 

214 - The Climax of the Explosive Race! Rushing Towards the Final Round! (Filler) 

215 - The Screaming Speed-Serve! Pirate Dodgeball! (Filler) 

216 - Final Match on the Edge! Red-Light! Green Light! (Filler) *

217 - Captain Confrontation! The Last Fight: Combat! 

218 - Full Throttle Noro Noro Beam VS The Invulnerable Luffy 

219 - Fierce Fighting Combat! The Decisive Ending! 


*Memory Arc (Anime Only, "Filler")
220 - You Lost Your Memory? It Was Taken Away? Who Are You? 

221 - The Mysterious Boy with the Whistle and Robin's Guess! 

222 - Get Back the Memories! Landing on the Island of Pirates 

223 - Zoro Sharpens his Fangs! A Fight with a Wild Animal! 

Movie 6 - Baron Omatsuri and the Secret Island

224 - The Memory Thief's Final Counterattack Shows His True Nature! 

225 - The Man of Pride! Foxy The Silver Fox 

226 - The Unbeatable Power Draws Near? A Very Dangerous Man! (Mostly Filler) *


Water 7 Arc
227 - Marine Base Admiral, AoKiji! The Threat of the Greatest Power! 

228 - Rubber and Ice's One on One Fight! Luffy VS AoKiji! 

229 - Running Sea Train! The City of Water, Water 7! 

230 - The Adventure in the City of Water! Aim for the Giant Shipyard! 

231 - The Franky Family and Iceburg-san! 

232 - Galley-La Company! The Magnificent Dock #1 

233 - The Pirate Kidnapping Incident and Impending Death for the Ship! 

234 - Rescuing a Nakama! The Raid on the Franky House 

235 - Big Fight in the Moonlight! The Pirate Ship Trembles in Sadness 

236 - Luffy VS Usopp! The Spirit of the Clashing Men 

237 - The City of Water is Shaking! Iceburg-san was Targeted! 

238 - Gomu Gomu Human vs Fire Breathing Cyborg! 

239 - The Criminals are the Straw Hat Pirates? The Bodyguards of Water 7 

240 - An Eternal Parting? Nico Robin, the Woman Who Lures the Darkness 

241 - We Must Catch Robin! The Determination of the the Straw Hats 

242 - The Signal is the Bombardment! CP9 Made its Move 

243 - CP9: Unmasked! Their Shocking True Identities 

244 - The Secret Bond! Iceburg and Franky 

245 - Come Back, Robin! Battle With CP9 

246 - Annihilation of the Straw Hat Pirates? The Terror of Model Leopard! 

247 - The Man Loved By His Ship! Usopp's Tears! 

248 - Franky's Past! The Day the Sea Train Ran 

249 - Spandam's Conspiracy! The Day the Sea Train Tremored 

250 - The Last Moments of a Legendary Man! The Day the Sea Train Grieved 

251 - The Truth Behind the Betrayal! Robin's Sorrowful Decision! 

252 - The Steam Whistle Separates the Group! The Sea Train Begins to Run 

253 - Sanji Breaks In! The Sea Train Battle in the Storm! 

TV Special 4 - The Detective Memoirs of Chief Straw Hat Luffy 

254 - The Shout of Nami's Soul! Straw Hat Luffy Returns! 

255 - Another Sea Train? Rocketman Sortie 

256 - Rescue Our Friends! Fists That Pledge the Bond Between Enemies! 

257 - Smash the Wave! Luffy and Zoro's Strongest Combo 

*Movie 7 - Karakuri Castle's Mecha Giant Soldier* 

258 - A Man of Mystery Appears!? His Name is SogeKing! 

259 - Cook Confrontation! Sanji VS Ramen Kenpo 

260 - Duel on the Roof! Franky VS Nero 

261 - Crash! Demon Cutting Zoro VS Ship Cutting T-Bone 

262 - Robin Struggles! SogeKing's Clever Scheme!! 

263 - The Judiciary Island! The Whole Picture of Enies Lobby! 


Enies Lobby Arc
264 - Operation Disembarkation Commences! The Straw Hats are Breaking In! 

265 - Luffy Charges! The Great Decisive Battle on the Judiciary Island! 

266 - Battle with the Giants! Open the Second Gate! 

267 - The Means of Escaping is Opened! Fly through the Sky, Rocketman! 

268 - Catch Up with Luffy! The Straw Hat Pirates' All-Out War 

269 - Robin was Betrayed! The Expectations of the World Government! 

270 - Give Robin Back! Luffy VS Blueno! 

271 - Don't Stop! Raise the Signal Fire of a Counterattack!

272 - Luffy is Near! Gather at the Courthouse Square

273 - All for the Sake of Protecting My Friends! Gear Second is in Motion

274 - Answer Us, Robin! The Shouts of the Straw Hat Crew!!

275 - Robin's Past! The Girl Who Was Called a Demon!

276 - Fate of the only child! That mother's name is Olvia!

277 - Tragedy of Ohara! Fear of Buster Call!

278 - Say You Want to Live! We are Companions!!

279 - Jump Into the Falls! Luffy's Feelings!!

280 - A Man's Way of Life! Zoro's Work, Usopp's Dream

281 - Bonds with the Comrade who Spins Tears! Nami's World Map

282 - Separation Refines a Man! Sanji and Chopper

283 - All for a Friend's sake! Robin's Darkness!

284 - The Blueprints Aren't Passed! Franky's decision

285 - Retrieve the 5 Keys! The Straw Hat Crew vs CP9

286 - Power of the Devil Fruit! Kaku and Jabura Transform

287 - Even if I die, I won't kick you! Sanji's Manly Soldier Way

288 - Fukurou's Miscalculation, My cola is the water of life!

289 - Zoro's New Technique Explodes! The Katana's Name is Sogeking?

290 - Uncontrollable! Chopper's Forbidden Rumble


----------



## danielyang027 (Jun 21, 2006)

wow, that's a lot of writing


----------



## Tsuuga (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks, Aman. You deserve rep for all the work. 

I'm looking forward to watching G8 again... this time with KF subs. Man, was that a great arc.


----------



## d.Lughie (Jun 21, 2006)

Aman.. great job!! ^^

~rep!!


----------



## Anemone (Jun 21, 2006)

WOW! That's a lot of hard work! Thanks for that! *reps*


----------



## Kaki (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks alot! Are the fillers worth watching?


----------



## d.Lughie (Jun 21, 2006)

The fillers in One Piece is TOP NOTCH!!! ^^

G-8 and Ocean's Dream (Memory) arcs are the best fillers!!!
oh.. and Ussop's Hanabishi one is also good..


----------



## Aman (Jun 22, 2006)

Don't give me too much... :sweat


----------



## Tsuuga (Jun 26, 2006)

Lughie... you accidentally repped me instead of Aman... you should try repping him again.

But thanks, anyway.


----------



## d.Lughie (Jun 26, 2006)

eH? I did that? LOL.. hahah.. never mind.. 

I tried repping Aman but it wont do it.. it ssays.. I have repped him already.. I need to rep another person.. >.<


----------



## Mabel (Jun 26, 2006)

you know a place to get all the ep.s and movies?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 5, 2006)

Good stuff


----------



## Aman (Jul 10, 2006)

Updated.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 12, 2006)

I am impressed, good job friend you officialy have more determination that Naruto himself  ~Reps~

The only episodes I thought were fillers+I hated them were the extra Davy Back fight ones. I was annoyed to a new level.


----------



## starsun (Jul 12, 2006)

Wtf aman... this was a complete rip off from 
You have just stolen their episode list and just bolded out the filler episodes :/
You dont deserve any reps for this....


----------



## Aman (Jul 12, 2006)

I got the list from wikipedia and bolded the fillers and am updating them. I never claimed anything else, this is just a list to help people know where the fillers are, I wasn't expecting any reps. Ask someone to delete the small reps I got from this if it makes you mad.


----------



## starsun (Jul 12, 2006)

Nah im not mad but it would be good if you posted a link to get to the source site etcetc...


----------



## Aman (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, it was from Wikipedia, then I update it, I didn't think of it being necessary since anyone can edit wikipedia.


----------



## Anemone (Jul 12, 2006)

this thread is one of the reasons why he gets his own section in the One Piece FC, it's still a good job (IMHO)


----------



## escamoh (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah thanks for the awsome list, it's helped me a lot .


----------



## mortsleam (Jul 12, 2006)

Super Job.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 5, 2006)

Same, thanks to this list I've skipped all the lame stuff.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 8, 2006)

great job....


----------



## Masaki (Aug 8, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> Same, thanks to this list I've skipped all the lame stuff.



It's not lame


----------



## Neo-ANBU (Aug 8, 2006)

i got to admit the fillers arnt as bad as they can be. One Piece has a theme where anything can happen so the fillers are easy to make unlike bleach and naruto ( Thinks back to the great cooking ninja filler >.< )


----------



## omni1337 (Aug 8, 2006)

I have 2 questions.
1. What is the arc that has Eneru in it?
2. What's your favourite arc?


----------



## Shunsuii (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks alot for the list
It helped alot


----------



## geG (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm starting to watch One Piece now, and while I'm only up to episode 10, I'm trying to plan ahead. Which filler arcs are worth watching and which one should I skip altogether?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 31, 2006)

Don't skip the filler arcs!! They're really good!! Although Apis arc seems to be the only filler arc that's boring, watch the rest like G8, Rainbow Mist, etc.!!


----------



## Kole (Sep 5, 2006)

I just started watching One Piece (I'm currently at episode 53), and funny enough, I don't have eps 46-49, so I just read Manga for that place. I read Manga chapters 96-105, and played Anime episode 50 just to find out that story is still in Logue Town and that whole Ussop vs Daddy and cooking competition thing was filler.

Basically it seems that episodes 46-51 are mostly fillers with scenes from Manga chapter 97 (and a little bit from 96 and 98).

Edit: could someone explain me the "Manga Title Page Arc" (episodes 45-47) thing. Where are that scenes in Manga?


----------



## Neji's women (Sep 10, 2006)

I havent found that 176 from any where, please some one tell me where i can find it


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 10, 2006)

Neji's women said:
			
		

> I havent found that 176 from any where, please some one tell me where i can find it



[K-F] One Piece 171-180 [BATCH] Ehh Epi. 176 is in it XD


----------



## lo0p (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks for this, now I can just skip through the fillers if they get too boring.  A few questions: 

1. Why aren't the movies bolded?  Aren't they considered fillers too or do they really tie into the main story some way?  

2. Is this season over?  If so, when does the next season start?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Sep 17, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> Same, thanks to this list I've skipped all the lame stuff.


The fillers aren't lame like Naruto. For filler episodes they do a good job.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 29, 2006)

This thread is really helpful bc i am new to this serie ... 

Btw, i am wondering, is the character Dragon a filler character?


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Sep 29, 2006)

Yeah, but noone really knows who he is, or what he's doing.


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 1, 2006)

Great List 
I'm probably going to skip Post-Arabasta Arc (Anime Only, "Filler"), Goat Island Arc (Anime Only, "Filler") and Rainbow Mist Arc (Anime Only, "Filler").
In those Arcs is there any moment, scene important for the rest of the series or is those episodes pure filler, nothing from the manga?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2006)

Any new eps fillers?


----------



## geG (Nov 12, 2006)

Yeah, 279-283 were all filler.


----------



## Onislayer123 (Nov 21, 2006)

Yea seriously... I really got sick of seeing every characters flashback for 5 episodes then seeing a flashback of an episode 20 episodes ago... was pretty ghey.


----------



## Manny (Dec 27, 2006)

*Was looking for something like this.*

Thanks for the list Aman, i was looking around for something like this. i just started watching One Peice since i heard it was good. i'm by episode 50 atm and so far it's been pretty cool. Btw i was wondering how do you rep people, this is actually my first post on here. lol. Thanks again.


----------



## Drksephia (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks for this aman!
im gonna rep you when i get 50 posts


----------



## BossofBosses (Feb 11, 2007)

Very nice job but should cover arc's be considered filler?


----------



## Aman (Feb 11, 2007)

No, cover arcs were written by Oda.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 4, 2007)

Well i finally found out how yo use Bittorrent so I can now DL OP eps.
I have some questions

1. Are fillers worth watching?
2. Are movies worth watchin?
3. Kaikouzu Fansubs doesnt have all eps where can i find all eps?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 4, 2007)

Chaps said:


> Well i finally found out how yo use Bittorrent so I can now DL OP eps.
> I have some questions
> 
> 1. Are fillers worth watching?
> ...



ahem...

1) Yes, the fillers are worth watching, but many people avoid the Goat dude arc (though I enjoyed it ._.) and the Apis arc. Also, the most noteworth filler arc so far is the G8 arc and it's really good.
2) Not all of them, but imo...the 4th and 6th movie were the best. 1st and 3rd movie sucked, 2nd was ok, and the 7th had..boobs.
3) You can go to anime-eden for the rest of the episodes, but if you tend to get pissed off by the slow dls, go to ADC when you reach 240-ish episode.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 4, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> ahem...
> 
> 1) Yes, the fillers are worth watching, but many people avoid the Goat dude arc (though I enjoyed it ._.) and the Apis arc. Also, the most noteworth filler arc so far is the G8 arc and it's really good.
> 2) Not all of them, but imo...the 4th and 6th movie were the best. 1st and 3rd movie sucked, 2nd was ok, and the 7th had..boobs.
> 3) You can go to anime-eden for the rest of the episodes, but if you tend to get pissed off by the slow dls, go to ADC when you reach 240-ish episode.



cool thanks
and what is this ADC you speak of?


----------



## MacGyver (Apr 28, 2007)

Can i skip the fillers? or do you recomend that i watch them?


----------



## Zelnaga (Jun 22, 2007)

Which episode was it when Mihawk pays a visit to Shank?


----------



## Redse (Jul 9, 2007)

That was before the giants arc at the start of the anime.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 10, 2007)

What ep does the current filler arc start?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 10, 2007)

仮面の軍勢 said:


> What ep does the current filler arc start?



Episode 317


----------



## wing (Jul 10, 2007)

Its like asking if the movies are worth watching? They are filler too!

But they rock!!!!

Sometimes they tie things in...I think it was Movie 6 as Luffy is fighting the Barron, I think somewhere in that movie towards the end he was looking for more power and started "steaming" and his power increased.....

Sound familiar?  yes, its his first attempt at Gear 2nd.  I thought that was a really cool line, esp since I saw the movie AFTER reading the manga for Enies Lobby. 

Something like after steaming and doing some extreme moves hes like "Woah what was that?"


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 10, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> Episode 317



Oh I see. Lol.


----------



## DukeLaGold (Jul 12, 2007)

One Piece Movies 4, 6 are definitely worth seeing

Movie 8 is quite the phenomenon, a retelling of Alabasta. The animation quality is the best money can buy. It was a hit in Japan, however fan review is mixed since it changes the story a bit.

Movie 3 is downright weird. The entire movie was far more childish than normal One Piece. The only good part was the fights, they were ok. The entire movie didn't make any sense. Vivi wasn't in it, neither was Robin. Yet Chopper is in it and somehow he was portrayed as a greater coward than Usopp. Then there was the part where Luffy, Zoro and Sanji almost got owned by no-named bandits...I hated that movie.

All the rest of the movies were ok. Movie 7 was...special...


----------



## adam5aby (Nov 11, 2007)

hey i really appreciate the list

could someone pls update with the last 30 or so episodes that have been released (i believe this list only goes up to 290 something)



THANK YA


----------



## VinC (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks alot for the list.

Would be super awsome if someone could update it with the latest episoded. Just started watching One Piece from scratch and I'd rather be spared of all fillers!


----------



## bubble_lord (Dec 24, 2007)

Was the 4th tv special subbed? If so where can I get it?


----------



## adam5aby (Feb 6, 2008)

VinC said:


> Thanks alot for the list.
> 
> Would be super awsome if someone could update it with the latest episoded. Just started watching One Piece from scratch and I'd rather be spared of all fillers!



check out the wikipedia. 

they tell u which ones are filler.

also be careful because they give some of the plot away. 

IMO-dont watch any of the fillers, INCLUDING G8!


----------



## TomSkot (Jun 21, 2008)

thanks m8 i am new in one piece and i really wanted to watch the movies and tv specials with chronological order so this list of yours helped a lot ;-)


----------



## cozapple (Jun 23, 2008)

so does one piece have HEAPS of fillers?
like coz i remember watching naruto from like episode 136 - 220 all fillers pretty much i was like :|!


----------



## TomSkot (Jun 25, 2008)

omg you liked the fillers!!!!
man maybe you are the only person on this planet who can say sth like this...


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow I'm just now continuing the anime and this thread helped out a lot, I had no idea where I left off and which ep#'s were fillers, Thnx Aman, +Reps.


----------



## Bukkage (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey thanks finally started watching this and Ide like to catch up to the manga quickly so this helps a lot.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Nov 6, 2008)

This is great! 

I just started watching One Piece a bit, and I want to skip the fillers, so this list is really helpful. Thanks!


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 7, 2008)

Dattebayo-chan said:


> This is great!
> 
> I just started watching One Piece a bit, and I want to skip the fillers, so this list is really helpful. Thanks!



Don't skip the G8 filler arc, since it's awesome and it's the best filler I have ever saw and not to forget it had awesome animation throughout. (195-206)


----------



## Teach (Nov 7, 2008)

*SasuxNaru.Is.Love*

All you need.


----------



## Freak|Lovely (Dec 13, 2008)

Is it true that there's another filler after the Thriller Bark Arc? Something about the return of Foxy???  I hope it's a short filler...

I wish they'd get to the Sabaody Archipelago~!!! *wants to see Trafalger Law animated* TT_TT


----------



## AxelFan666 (Mar 5, 2009)

Can someone please update this toepisode 392 please?


----------



## Barbapappa (Mar 27, 2009)

Is Warship Island Arc-filler worth seeing?
And if, do you have to see the movie as well?

Thank you for an answer as soon as possible, I'm almost there, soo.. ^^


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2009)

After ep 290 theirs like little bits of filler during the post-enies lobby stuff and after that theirs one mini-filler arc from ep 326-337 and then after that is just canon from 338-381 and then theirs 4 episodes of filler until 386 when canon returns immedately.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 10, 2009)

list is so helpful.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jun 24, 2009)

this would be awsome if he kept this updated


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for posting this, this is really helpful and all as I'm just getting back into OP.


----------



## Fableized (Jun 30, 2009)

please update this list to the current. I'm currently watching threw the series, and I really want to skip the filler that are not listed in Opening Post.


----------



## Ripcat (Jul 27, 2009)

So only the black ones are fillers?


----------



## roselala (Jul 27, 2009)

yes it is and for further fillers see the link h3h3h3 has given 
enjoy watching 
link na ito


----------



## OneNami (Jul 29, 2009)

Found this link from some1 else in another thread, Wanted to say thanks and give some rep


----------



## Ripcat (Jul 31, 2009)

hey was the Warship Island Arc any good? cause im about to watch the first episode of it


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 1, 2009)

Ripcat said:


> hey was the Warship Island Arc any good? cause im about to watch the first episode of it



The only filler that is decent is G8

so no


----------



## mephix (Aug 13, 2009)

i wish i had found this before i watched 54-60 :X I had some suspicion when apis appeared and it turned out to be true

thanks for this list


----------



## Rikudou (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah, the moment I saw Apis and heared about the Whispering forbidden fruit, I knew something was up. Thanks for the list dude.

Is the Calm Belt completely fake aswell?


----------



## Durchblick (Sep 9, 2009)

mephix said:


> i wish i had found this before i watched 54-60 :X I had some suspicion when apis appeared and it turned out to be true



The same here, I just started watching One Piece and forgot to check about fillers first and somehow I felt the arc with Apis being boring and also useless for the whole plot and was happy when it was finally over and they moved on to the Grand Line.
I somehow started to wonder then if One Piece also could contain fillers like Naruto does as it reminded me so much of a typical Naruto filler (Apis for example as annoying as Yuukimaru) and sure enough after checking this list.
I think I first will start watching the fillers but now I can check first which episodes are fillers and skip them if they seem to boring and/or have a Yuukimaru like character in it ;-)


----------

